# What was that? Did I just beat you? Mhm, I think I did!



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Alright.

So our area is full of the stereotypical english riders. The ones who despise us western-ers, and those whoa re all total snobs. It is very rare to find a good one who isn't a close-minded idiot. One of the worst however, despises me in particular. Her name's Cami. We've never competed horse to horse because of the discipline thing (I ride western all through winter and don't usually compete English on the same circuit as she does.)

Alrighty. So I decided I would compete on that circuit this year and it begins in April, and the first show was today. She was there and she has a huge danish she calls Daylyn, while I have a short and stocky paint and a failed racehorse. Well, recently Cami has turned dangerous. See, Daylyn kicks. So whenever I am in the warm up arena I have to go fast enough to avoid her, otherwise she will run Daylyn right into me and naturally Daylyn will kick. Nailed Jester right in the shoulder once, and I was ****ed. 

So this time around I was doing a jumper class and so was she. She rode up next to me by the gate and was saying about how much her horse cost, and how many days of training she's put into him. Then she went on about how I shouldn't expect uch from Jester because he's western bred and western horses can't possibly be good jumpers. -eyeroll-

So long story short, I got a fast time and jumped clear. She actually got a refusal and four faults. I didn't come in first, but I got third and she didn't even place...obviously. She was furious, and I've never felt so self-satisfied in my life...even thoughI know its petty of me.

Anyway, that's my story....Just though I'd share it with you guys. 

(Oh, and ignore typos. I'm exhausted and too lazy to correct them)


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Victory is sweet.


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

hahaha. Karma.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

These kind of people drive me nutz.....I don't know why english and western can't have a mutual respect for our disciplines or allowance for movement between the two. I hate to hear Jester was kicked by her horse, she needs to get that under control. Good for you for bringing your A game and giving her something to think about


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Thats great maybe you shrunk her ego a bit .
I would be so ****ed if someone intentionally ran their horse into me and the horse kicked my horse D:<.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

lol, I hate those kind of people! I ride/show both disciplines myself. One year I decided to teach a reining horse I rode for a friend to jump and put him in the show at our stable. Unfortunately I would have been competing on the same level as the president of our stables show association's son. They just bought a 25K warmblood that dumped him at every fence. She saw me training one day and then informed me that I wasn't going to be allowed to show Cloud because she thought he was a dangerous horse which is crazy! But she completely banned me. I think she couldn't bear her big expensive clod hopper with no brain to be beat out by a reining horse ha ha.

Show day came around and guess what....nobody else was in ANY of the classes her son was in. Can we say spoiled brat???? I didn't know it at the time but apparently this can make a stables show series lose their national accreditation....if I had known I would have reported them!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I hate it when crap riders with crap attitudes take a good horse and turn the horse into themselves. These riders don't need show trainers, they need therapists.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

The riding skill level of any rider is inversly proportional to how much they talk about the price they overpaid for their horse. Glad you kicked her fancy butt!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I hate rider's like that, who are all into you're face. 
I really do accept western, i like it, but i cant ride in the saddles, and i have ridden western. 
My dad is really Biased and it drive's me nut's that he can't accept that i ride English and that he think's every English rider has some sort of attitude issue lol.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Congrats! 

I am an English rider myself and I know EXACTLY the type of person you mean, they frustrate the hell out of me and give the sport a bad name. I am not from a horse family and have always bought my own horses with no parental funding. Resulted in me riding some nutters and sometimes looking like I just left the Rodeo and bucked my way straight into the show ring (much to the disgust of others at times but hey, every horse has to start somewhere right?!)

I'll never forget being at a show years ago and being so proud at placing third on a very green horse who put in his best possible workout for me. The girl who got second left the arena as soon as the ribbon was placed around her horses neck complaining loudly that her parents didn't pay $20,000 for her to be beaten and threw her ribbon on the ground. I was disgusted and briefly thought about tying her ribbon back on to her, very very tightly 

N.B. I had bought my horse for a slab of beer, not bad for $30 anyway.

Oh and not all English riders despise Western riders, personally I think it is amazing, just wish I knew how to do it all!!!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

oh geez! that lady is lucky that she doesnt run into me at a show, if someone ran their kicking horse into my horse she wouldnt wake up the next day to show. I would kill her. 

im a dressage rider, and i used to jump, i know how hard it is, so i took my none-jumper friend to watcha jumping show and she kept on sayin how badly they rode and how she could kick their butt... haha i took her home and got her to go over a jump... she ever said anything about it again. 

good job! haha i love beating snotty people, urrggg i almost beat a huge WITCH at a dressage show, but she beat me by .3 POINTS!!!! URGGG! haha i dislike her so much! and then this year i beat another witchy girl in the show ring at 7 in the morning, haha isnt it nice to wake up at 5 in the morning and beat a snotty person in the showring? it really energises your day! XD congrats at the show!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh yes, lovely way to wake up 

But the proble with our english riders is that they are ALL the same in my area. I know lots of nice ones....but they dont show on my circuit and don't live near me. It's just a region thing I guess. A click of preps and bitches. Lovelyy.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^hmmm i would invite you to lovely ol' alberta, but dressage riders up here are compleltly crazy, but hunters/jumpers seem to be super nice! haha


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Bad riders with snotty attitudes and entitlement issues aren't just limited to the English disciplines.

I ride English and used to show Saddleseat and English Pleasure. Now I just putz around and have a good time. Foxhunting is my newest venue, which is why I chose JJ as my next mount.

I've been to A rated and upper level shows of all disciplines, and plenty of Western riders have the, "My sh*t doesn't stink and you're nothing compared to me" attitude. 

Once you've reached a certain level of showing I think many riders, regardless of discipline, tend to act that way. That's one of the reasons I quit showing; the diva 'tudes were just ridiculous and unnecessary.

I have friends who run barrels and team pen, and those who jump 3' and event. We all seem to get along just fine, but I guess that's because we're older and don't allow anyone with a snooty 'tude to interrupt our enjoyment of our chosen sports and each other.

I don't get it; we all love horses and our specific disciplines, so why is there so much infighting and catty behaviour?

P.S.--It's spelled clique. A click is the sound a light switch makes when you turn it off.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha speedracer- i have learned sooooo much patience and an ability to laugh at those people at all the shows i go to, My first show i went to i felt like i didnt deserve to be there, now my attitude is "ya, im wild and crazy and a bit of a *******, and yes, i ride dressage, and any other riding sport i have a chance to try. I DARE you to say something bitchy to me" That vibe either attracks them or makes them steer clear of me >


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Speedracer -

Yes, I'm much aware of the attitudes among horse people. It's just that in my area that's how it is. The Western riders are put down and the english riders are snobs. And thanks for the spelling correction....I seem to be off today for some reason. =/


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ugh, I hate people like that and SR is right, they are in every discipline. I have immense respect for those of you who ride english. I have tried the english saddle and I feel so insecure in it. For you guys to run full out over jumps in x-country or pop over 4 foot jumps like they are nothing, I salute you. Give me a stocky little earthbound horse any day LOL. People like that will never learn, unfortunately, but all anyone else can do is savor that flavor of victory, and if you're vindictive, rub it in a little bit.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

writer23 said:


> hahaha. Karma.





Brighteyes said:


> Victory is sweet.


haha. ditto to those people!  lol


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh those victories are the best 

I went to a gymkhana once and I didn't plat my horse because I'd had about 3 hours sleep and just couldn't be bothered and someone was bagging me out to my face because my horse "looked like crap" thus couldn't be good enough for sporting... Kicked her but in every event besides presentation.
It. Felt. So. Good.

Yay for you and being able rub someone's face in your victory like they deserve


----------



## myponygizmo (Apr 18, 2010)

English yea is harder but still be nice to english riders(im western rider) all of my riding friends do everything speed,english and western aND ALL the other ground work classes


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

myponygizmo said:


> English yea is harder but still be nice to english riders(im western rider) all of my riding friends do everything speed,english and western aND ALL the other ground work classes


 I don't think English is harder. I think they are equally as hard. Sure jumping is harder than Western Pleasure but what about Reining or Cutting?


----------



## myponygizmo (Apr 18, 2010)

very very true i did not think of that all i thought of was POSTING it is like killer


----------

